# (Résolu) [Xorg] Probleme configuration, Ecran "Out of range"

## Shoods

Bonjour ! 

Je suis actuelement en pleine installation de gentoo !

Depuis deja 1 semmaine  :Wink:  je galere un peu (c'est ma premiere installation de systeme type Unix, et je croie que j'ai taper un peu haut avec gentoo mais bon :p ca a l'air si merveilleux !) .

J'ai un petit probleme, que je n'arrive pas a trouver dans la doc, et je vien de voir ce jolie forum alors j'en profite.

J'ai un peu chercher sur le moteur de recherche du forum, mais je ne trouve rien de bien interesent.

Voila, j'ai fait quelque action :

```
 // Installation

# emerge xorg-x11

# env-update

# source /etc/profile

    // Puis la configuration

# Xorg -configure

# X -config /root/xorg.conf.new
```

Voila, mais j'ai un petit probleme, apres le lancement l'ecran m'affiche le message d'erreur suivant :

```
Out of range :

H : Frequency : 81khz

V : Frequency : 65hz
```

Que faire, j'ai un peu regarder le fichier "xorg.conf.new" mais je ne sais pas trop quoi modifier.

(la "génération semi-automatique de xorg.conf" na pas marcher bien mieu, malgré toute l'attention que j'ai porter a la lecture ...)

Merci beaucoup !

PS : Mon ecran est un LCD 17 pouce 8ms de la marque viewsonic (VP171b), je dispose d'une carte graphique Geforce 6600GT PCI-E sur une plate forme Nforce 4 ultra avec AMD 64 (3000+) et 512mo de ram !Last edited by Shoods on Fri May 05, 2006 8:38 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kopp

Dans ton fichier de conf, tu dois avoir une section qui ressemble à ça

```
Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "My Monitor"

# HorizSync is in kHz unless units are specified.

# HorizSync may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    HorizSync   31.5 - 64.3

#    HorizSync  30-64         # multisync

#    HorizSync  31.5, 35.2    # multiple fixed sync frequencies

#    HorizSync  15-25, 30-50  # multiple ranges of sync frequencies

# VertRefresh is in Hz unless units are specified.

# VertRefresh may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    VertRefresh 40-150

```

Donc tu y donnes des intervalles de fréquence dans lesquelles doit fonctionner ton écran. Il faut donc que tu regardes la doc de ton écran, et que tu remplisses ça en conséquence.

EDIT : il semblerait donc d'après une petite recherche sur le net qu'il te faille :

HorizSync   30 - 82

VertRefresh 50 - 85

Mais ceci c'est pour l'analogique (VGA)

Si tu le branches en dvi, c'est a fréquence constante, et je crois que ça correspond à la vitesse (8ms) donc si je me trombe pas, c'est 125HZ

Donc il te faut p'tet augmenter le max de VertRefresh

----------

## blasserre

tu peux aussi essayer en commentant les lignes HorizSync et VertRefresh

donc grosso modo la carte se débrouille

chez moi ça marche avec l'écran branché en numérique 

mais avec le driver nvidia

----------

## Shoods

Merci beaucoup pour vos reponses.

Mon fichier a l'air bien ecrit, HorizSync et VertRefresh on les bonnes options (30-80, 50-85)

Mais pourtant ...

Je ne possede pas les drivers Nvidia, le fait de commenter les lignes na pas marcher  :Wink: 

Je sais pas trop en quoi je suis brancher (DVI ou VGA, je ne penser pas que cela me serait un jour utile)

Je vien d'augmenter le VertRefresh a 125Hz mais pas plus d'effet  :Wink: 

Sauf qu'il m'affiche : H : Frequency : 80khz 

Merci beaucoup

----------

## Quaker_Fou

Je sais que je vais me faire tapper dessus en disant ca.

Mais je te conseille si tu n'y arrives vraiment pas de graver une distribution qui detecte automatiquement ta config et par consequent ton xorg.conf (genre knoppix ou autre)

Ca te permettra de recuperer le /etc/X11/xorg.conf et de le copier temporairement histoire d'avoir quelquechose qui fonctionne.

Aprés libre a toi de comprendre pourquoi ca a foiré et de t'adapter en consequence.

Cordialement,

----------

## kopp

eh bien, change le 30-80 du HorizSync pour un truc genre 30 - 85

Pour vga/dvi, tu regardes, si il y a un connecteur en forme de trapèze libre, c'est que tu es sur le dvi

D'ailleurs, mon écran quand je l'allume me dit sur quelle entrée il se trouve, ou alors dans le menu tu dois pouvoir savoir ça.

EDIT : j'avoue que la méthode quaker_fou n'est pas une mauvaise idée, si vraiment tu n'y arrives pas en changeant comme ça....

----------

## blasserre

+1 pour la methode de quaker_fou

[otw]pour faire ton choix dvi|vga [/otw]

----------

## kopp

 *blasserre wrote:*   

> [otw]pour faire ton choix dvi|vga [/otw]

 

Excellent cet article, j'ai pas le temps de le lire en entier, mais je l'ai survolé et lu en partie, très intéressant.

J'avais jamais pensé à me renseigner sur le fonctionnement des tft, c'est fait.  :Smile: 

----------

## Shoods

Merci beaucoup, j'ai reusie en cherchan la configuration sur ubuntu (live cd) de l'HorySync et de VertRefresh.

Ca marche bien  :Wink: 

Merci !

Note : j'etait bien en VGA  :Wink: 

----------

